# env-update geht nicht!

## Murph

Hallo

bin bei meinen ersten Gehversuchen mit Gentoo,naja eigentlich mit Linux  :Embarassed:  .

Habe zwar schon ein bisschen mit Debian und Suse rumgespielt aber von Ahnung kann man da wirklich nicht sprechen.  :Sad: 

So jetzt zu meinem Problem,bei der Installation gebe ich nach dem chrooten den Befehl "env-update" ein.

Und bekomme die Meldung das das System den Befehl nicht kennt  :Crying or Very sad: 

Muß ich eventuell den Befehl als "env-update && source /etc/profile" eingeben?

Zumindest hab ich das heute schon mehrfach hier gelesen.

Ach noch was,bitte um Nachsicht das ich nicht die richtige Fehlermeldung poste,ich sitze i.M. vor einem anderen Rechner,bin halt auf der Arbeit.  :Confused: 

----------

## sirro

Warum das nicht funktioniert kann ich mir im Moment nicht erklären. Vielleicht liegt es an der PATH-Variablen (da wo die Shell die Programme sucht)

versuch mal ein:

```
/usr/lib/portage/bin/env-update

#oder

/usr/sbin/env-update
```

das sollte auch bei falschem PATH auf jeden Fall funktionieren...

 *Murph wrote:*   

> Muß ich eventuell den Befehl als "env-update && source /etc/profile" eingeben?
> 
> 

 

nein, das läuft wahrcheinlich aufs gleiche raus. das && heißt nur, dass bei erfolg im ausführen von env-update danach source /etc/profile ausgeführt wird.

----------

## Murph

Danke für die schnelle Antwort!

Werd´s heute Abend mal versuchen.

----------

## Murph

Also

Bin gerade dabei nochmal die Installation durchzuführen,mit dem selben Ergebnis  :Evil or Very Mad: 

War mal auf der suche nach env und habs auch gefunden in /usr/bin

Da kann ich es auch aufrufen - aber nicht mit der Option "update"

Hm,kann ich die Installation trotzdem weiter machen?

Ich versuchs einfach mal.

Oder hat noch jemand eine Idee  :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

Achso,ich vergaß.

Die anderen zwei Möglichkeiten hab ich auch ausprobiert

mit dem selben Ergebnis  :Confused: 

----------

## spitzwegerich

"update" ist keine Option und der Befehl heißt auch nicht "env" (das ist ein anderer). Der Befehl heißt env-update, zusammengeschrieben und ohne Leerzeichen.

Was mir sonst noch einfällt: Eigentlich solltest du ja als root bei der Installation eingeloggt sein, aber hast du es vielleicht irgendwie fertiggebracht dass du als ein anderer Benutzer angemeldet bist? Dann wäre nämlich env-update als Superuser-Binary nicht in deinem Suchpfad und bash findet das Programm nicht.

----------

## Murph

Nein,nein

Bin als Root eingeloggt!

Hab mich aus Unwissenheit schlecht ausgedrückt,vonwegen Option und so    :Embarassed: 

Habs auch wegen dem chrooten in verschiedenen Terminals versucht,leider wieder ohne Erfolg.

Habe dann mal nach der Anleitung weiter gemacht und dann kam gleich das nächste Problem beim Kernel kompilieren.

Eher schon davor,mit "emerge gentoo -sources" bekomme ich auch nur die Meldung das er emerge nicht finden kann.

Hab dann mal gesucht und emerge auch in /usr/bin gefunden.

Wenn ich dann in emerge wechseln will sagt er(Sinngemäß) "no files or direktory found"  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Allerdings bekomme ich emerge in /usr/bin nach dem ich mit ls den Inhalt anzeigen lasse auch angezeigt,nur in einer anderen Farbe!

Hat das ev. was zu bedeuten?

----------

## tacki

hast du beim entpacken des stages vielleicht das p von tar -xvjpf ... vergessen?

//edit: +s +des stages

----------

## Murph

Hm

Bin mir eigentlich ziemlich sicher das ich es genau nach Anleitung gemacht habe.

Wenn´s klappt versuch ich´s heute Abend nochmal.

Hoffentlich dann mit mehr Erfolg.

Übrigens noch ne andere Frage.

Gestern sind mir zwei Terminals eingefrohren,kommt sowas öfters vor?

----------

## tacki

nein, kommt normalerweise nicht vor... terminals können einfrieren wenn es probleme beim mounten gibt, aber normal ist das eher nicht

----------

## Murph

Vielleicht bin ich einfach zu blöd um ein Gentoo System aufzusetzen  :Crying or Very sad: 

Aber glücklicherweiße bin ich ja eine Kämpfernatur   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

und deshalb geb ich nicht so schnell auf.  :Wink: 

----------

## psyqil

 *Murph wrote:*   

> "emerge gentoo_-sources"

 Ist das der gleiche Fehler wie oben? Bei mir sagt er dann lustigerweise 

```
!!! Error: -r is an invalid short action or option.
```

----------

## Murph

Nein 

Das war nur im Post ein Schreibfehler!

Habe deb Befehl schon ohne Freizeichen eingegeben.

Das Prblem bei mir ist ja das ich die Meldung bekomme das er emerge nicht kennt  :Confused: 

Ich blicks einfach nicht.

----------

## Murph

So,ich hab jetzt nochmal von ganz vorn angefangen und auch mal versucht die ganzen Meldungen im Auge zu behalten.

Das Ergebniss ist das ich eine Fehlermeldung beim entpacken des Portage Files bekomme(ich nehme jedenfalls an das das eine Fehlermeldunfg ist   :Confused:  )

hier die Meldung:

bzip2: I/O or other error,bailing out.Possible reason follows.

bzip2: Input/Output error

              Input file = (stdin),output file = (stdout)

tar: Unexpected EOF in archive

tar: Unexpected EOF in archive

tar: Error is not recoverable:exiting now

Ich denke mal das da irgendetwas schief geht und ich aus diesem Grund das "env-update" bzw. "emerge" nicht durchführen kann.  :Shocked: 

Jemand eine Idee wie´s weiter geht?

Hiiiiiiiiiiiilfe  :Sad: 

----------

## psyqil

 *Murph wrote:*   

> Ich denke mal das da irgendetwas schief geht und ich aus diesem Grund das "env-update" bzw. "emerge" nicht durchführen kann. 
> 
> 

 Koooooreckt! War das von CD? Dann md5 vom Image prüfen, ggf. neu runterladen, neu brennen...sonst nur neu runterladen  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Murph

Ich hab´s geahnt  :Rolling Eyes: 

Danke!

----------

## psyqil

 *Murph wrote:*   

> Ich hab´s geahnt  

 Ach ja, mal ganz nebenbei, liegt das eigentlich an mir, daß da ein ´ (was immer das sein mag  :Razz: ) steht?

Edit: Grumpf, bitte ignorieren, war ISO-8859-15...

----------

## rockhead

High Murph!

ich ahne was du verkehrt gemacht haben könntest.

du hast vor dem chroot anleitungsschritte vergessen?

 *Quote:*   

> mount /dev/hda3 /mnt/gentoo
> 
> mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/gentoo/boot
> 
> mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc
> ...

 

für /dev/hda3 = root-paritiion

/dev/hda2 = swap-partition

/dev/hda1 = boot-partition

----------

## Murph

Eigentlich nicht.

Hatte alle Laufwerke gemountet!

Was mir noch aufgefallen ist,ist das z.B. der Ordner /usr nicht automatisch angelegt wurde.

Beim entpacken des/bzw. für snapshots

Oder wars ein anderer?

Mann,mann

Ich blick überhaupt nicht mehr durch!

Aber egal,ich saug mir gerade nochmal die CD.

Nochwas.

Ich hab zwar gesucht aber nix gefunden,wie kann ich die iso datei eigentlich mit der md5sum auf integrität prüfen?

Halt zurück,hab doch was gefunden  :Embarassed: 

----------

## Murph

Tja da ging wohl einige schief.

Jedenfalls stimmen die Prüfsummen nicht überein.  :Rolling Eyes: 

Auf ein neues,vielleicht diesmal mir mehr Glück  :Razz: 

----------

